# 801 nature of commitment to each other



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

so working on my 801, and this has me confused... immi asks :

knowledge of each others personal circumstances (for example,background and family situation)

what do they mean??? so confused??

thanks in advance for any help
brian


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I am assuming you mean evidence and not the statement.

If evidence include things like super beneficiary, wills, tax returns listing each other as spouses. Other examples can be if one had a hospital operation and the other one cared for them and took carers leave from work.

I hope that helps


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

for example: place of birth, how many siblings, the name of family members, the name of the pet, favorite food, favorite TV show, hobby, college, uni, the lucky undies and etc.

You can't say your partner love to eat seafood, but then she / he is actually allergic to seafood.


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

really....its that simple? I would hope if people are in a committed relationship they would know those things about one another...I cant believe that's even a question.


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

so I am still sure not to write though...I mean I CLEARLY know all that stuff...they actually want me to say it?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe they want to know your future plans. So talk about if you have plans to have kids and buy a house. If you already have a house maybe your plans are to do some repairs or fix it up. Maybe you aren't having kids so your plans are to travel the world or buy investment properties together.

Just some ideas for you. Not sure if is correct since we aren't at that stage yet but maybe someone else can give you some ideas.


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

yeah we have a home together, plan to have kids (submitting IVF docs) and plan on a trip to Scandinavia and plan on shipping over a car from the states over to here. it seams like they ask the same questions in different sections but worded differently. I wish they would just say " we want this,this, and this" and I woul give them that...I got so much evidence I wish they would just come over for a feed it would be much easier lol


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

make sure you show them that you put your undies in the same wardrobe.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha I know the feeling.

So you can say we hope to have children we are currently undergoing IVF if we can't have kids we will do xyz.

It is best to address to issue of what you will do so DIBP know as even though you know in your heads you will DIBP needs to be spoon fed sometimes. Also there are some people out there that will divorce.

Then write about shipping the car over, your holiday plans etc. Once you start writing you may get some other ideas.

Good-luck with the IVF


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

GBP said:


> make sure you show them that you put your undies in the same wardrobe.


Lol. I will say "we don't wash or clean we go and buy new clothes every week" haha


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks for the kind words Mish...we hope so too


----------



## YYC2BNE (Oct 23, 2015)

rhodered said:


> so I am still sure not to write though...I mean I CLEARLY know all that stuff...they actually want me to say it?


Mate that's exactly what they want. You know that you clearly know it but they get the whole spectrum applying for visas. Some people have been married a short period of time. This is how they figure out if it actually a genuine relationship ( I think).

Try being married 22 years and being asked about all that and future plans... lol


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

such a drama..i wish they would just send over a social worker over for a feed and meet us it would be so much easier!


----------



## J&F (Nov 5, 2015)

rhodered said:


> such a drama..i wish they would just send over a social worker over for a feed and meet us it would be so much easier!


we're in the same position and it would be sooo much easier if they just followed us around as we did our shopping or went came with us to dog obedience. Only our close friends and family know about us going through immigration and the people around here, neighbours, shopkeepers etc. think we are just a married couple that have a Tim Tam addiction!


----------

